#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Malaria tablets

## CB79

Going to be doing roughly a month in each of Cambodia, Laos and Vietnam and getting contradicting reports on whether I need to take malaria tablets for all of these countries all of the time or whether it is just certain parts of certain counrtries.  :Confused: 

For instance my nurse recommended only to take them in Laos whereas the missus' said we'd need them for all 3.

Also, they're looking to charge me a fortune if I buy them over here in the UK are they easily (and cheaply) bought in Thailand (or the above countries) whilst we're there?

Oh and one more thing again getting contradictory advice on Japanese Encephalitis with one nurse saying we need a vaccination and the other saying we'd only need if we intend to work on a pig farm!!! Double  :Confused: 

Any advice/guidance on this would be gratefully received and save me constant ear ache off er indoors.  :Biggthumpup: 

Thanks.

----------


## kingwilly

no you dont need them for any of the three places.

forget that vaccination too. seriously.

----------


## superman

I go along with Kingwilly. I know of no expats, living here, that take these medications. My advice would be just to take a de-wormer once back home. Something like "Praziquintel". Buy it here as I don't believe it's licenced for humans in the UK.
PS. Don't forget to look me up if you're in the Korat area

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thai hospitals reckon the anti-malaria pills affect the ability to treat the disease should you get it (because they don't really work) and recommend you don't bother with them.

----------


## peter000

> Thai hospitals reckon the anti-malaria pills affect the ability to treat the disease should you get it (because they don't really work) and recommend you don't bother with them.


My Dutch GP, who spent years working and travelling in Asia, says exactly the same thing. Don't bother fussing with them.

----------


## nidhogg

> Going to be doing roughly a month in each of Cambodia, Laos and Vietnam and getting contradicting reports on whether I need to take malaria tablets for all of these countries all of the time or whether it is just certain parts of certain counrtries. 
> 
> For instance my nurse recommended only to take them in Laos whereas the missus' said we'd need them for all 3.
> 
> Also, they're looking to charge me a fortune if I buy them over here in the UK are they easily (and cheaply) bought in Thailand (or the above countries) whilst we're there?
> 
> Oh and one more thing again getting contradictory advice on Japanese Encephalitis with one nurse saying we need a vaccination and the other saying we'd only need if we intend to work on a pig farm!!! Double 
> 
> Any advice/guidance on this would be gratefully received and save me constant ear ache off er indoors. 
> ...


If you are sticking to the tourist routes, don't bother with either.  If you are going to be in a junge pig farm - ok, maybe both.

JEV predominantly comes from close association with pigs in case you are wondering.

----------


## Airportwo

Another - don't waste your time with them................

----------


## mr Fred

If you are anything like me, read the squat bog thread if you are intending to ignore the advice here.
They really gave me the shits in a big way. Far better to use insect repellent spray at night so you don't get bitten in the first place. 
I bit of spray on the ankles keeps the ants from biting you as well.

----------


## CB79

Cheers for all the responses people, much appreciated!

Greens all round.

Think i'll give them both a swerve, stay away from any pigs and just stock up on the mozzie spray then!!!

 :Beerchug:

----------


## billy the kid

listen to kingwilly.  Take precautions of course . Mossie nets , electric zappers . Even wearing very light clothing at night . light socks also at night as they just love to nip our ankles. immm,,  usually they don't like fans or the AC .  If you're in the sticks camping ,,,,build a big fookin fire.

----------


## superman

> stay away from any pigs


Yeah they're only after tea money.

----------


## pescator

Dengue fever poses a much more real threat, especially during rainy season.

There is no prophylaxis against it.

I picked up this flyer up on Koh Chang:

----------


## CB79

> Dengue fever poses a much more real threat, especially during rainy season.
> 
> There is no prophylaxis against it.
> 
> I picked up this flyer up on Koh Chang:


FFS so what do we need to do/not to do to avoid Dengue fever?  :Banghead: 

Cheers for the rest of the advice though.

----------


## kingwilly

> FFS so what do we need to do/not to do to avoid Dengue fever?


dont get bitten.

And I mean that seriously. tis a big problem here in Indo. makes you very ill.

----------


## CB79

> Originally Posted by CB79
> 
> FFS so what do we need to do/not to do to avoid Dengue fever?
> 
> 
> dont get bitten.
> 
> And I mean that seriously. tis a big problem here in Indo. makes you very ill.


Bollocks. I get hammered by them!!!

Last time I was in Thailand my legs looked like a dot to fucking dot.

Anyway, thanks again.

----------


## mr Fred

> Originally Posted by CB79
> 
> FFS so what do we need to do/not to do to avoid Dengue fever?
> 
> 
> dont get bitten.
> 
> And I mean that seriously. tis a big problem here in Indo. makes you very ill.


My mates baby daughter managed to get a dose of that last year. I didn't see the kid but I understand she had a rough time.
It's spreading as well. There were even cases being seen in the cold heights of Wonosobo for the first time in years.

----------


## superman

If shits going to happen then it's going to happen. No need to get yourself into a stew by worrying. If you've never caught anything on your previous trips, why the worry now ? Just relax and enjoy your holiday.

----------


## CB79

> If shits going to happen then it's going to happen. No need to get yourself into a stew by worrying. If you've never caught anything on your previous trips, why the worry now ? Just relax and enjoy your holiday.


Too be honest last couple of times i've been out it's been with lads and if it was just us again I wouldn't give a fuck but this time i'm coming with the missus who has never been out before so call me a soppy twat but i'm just making sure i've got enough information/knowledge to keep her safe.

Again thanks for all the info again chaps!

6 weeks and counting!!!

----------


## aging one

> Bollocks. I get hammered by them!!!  Last time I was in Thailand my legs looked like a dot to fucking dot.  Anyway, thanks again.


Okay, early am before say 7:30 or 8am have socks and long pants on, especially in a still area like a restaurant of worse a garden.  5pm till up to 9pm means socks and long pants as well. The rest of the time is pretty much okay unless you are heading towards a jungle.  :Smile:   Dont be shy to lather up in mosquito lotion.  I do.  A tip from me Johnson and Johnson make a childs mosquito repellent that is water based and has very little smell. Its not expensive and anyone can use it. About 2 hours and it need to be reapplied.  Really good stuff that does not leave you feeling all sticky and smelly.  Dont be afraid to demand coils under your table if you are not in an air conditioned restaurant.   Good luck.

----------


## superman

> i'm just making sure i've got enough information/knowledge to keep her safe.


Just fill a container with Paracetamol and tell her it's anti malaria tablets. She'll be none the wiser. On top of that, if you give her a tablet every night you'll know for definate that she hasn't got an headache when the turkey sticks his kneck out.
Joking aside CB79, bullshit baffles brains, she'll be alright.

----------


## CB79

> Originally Posted by CB79
> 
> i'm just making sure i've got enough information/knowledge to keep her safe.
> 
> 
> Just fill a container with Paracetamol and tell her it's anti malaria tablets. She'll be none the wiser. On top of that, if you give her a tablet every night you'll know for definate that she hasn't got an headache when the turkey sticks his kneck out.
> Joking aside CB79, bullshit baffles brains, she'll be alright.


Re-reading it back "keep her safe" was a bit strong and definitely fucking soppy ha ha but just looking out for her!

Nice one.

----------

